# Importing car



## Ferrs (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi!

I want to check if anyone have any experience on importing a non-EU car to Spain. How is the process, documents required and costs. I have contacted few shipping companies and so far they have not being able to provide much information on what happens after I take the car from the port. I read about having to do a "homologacion" "itv"... but if this process becomes too costly or long I may consider not shipping it. 

Thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ferrs said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to check if anyone have any experience on importing a non-EU car to Spain. How is the process, documents required and costs. I have contacted few shipping companies and so far they have not being able to provide much information on what happens after I take the car from the port. I read about having to do a "homologacion" "itv"... but if this process becomes too costly or long I may consider not shipping it.
> 
> Thank you.


Much will depend on whether that model was available in Spain. If not, the process is long and costly and may not be successful. Basically, the vehicle will have to be homologated and approved (this means that the construction, etc will have to be acceptable). The ITV will then check on its roadworthiness. You will/may have to pay import duties and IVA depending on its value, origin and how long you have owned it.

When there are plenty of good cars here, it makes you wonder whether it is worth the bother.


----------



## Ferrs (Jul 7, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Much will depend on whether that model was available in Spain. If not, the process is long and costly and may not be successful. Basically, the vehicle will have to be homologated and approved (this means that the construction, etc will have to be acceptable). The ITV will then check on its roadworthiness. You will/may have to pay import duties and IVA depending on its value, origin and how long you have owned it.
> 
> When there are plenty of good cars here, it makes you wonder whether it is worth the bother.


Thank you very much for your reply. 

This is why I'm checking, if it's worth or not to ship it. If I sell the car in the emirates won't give me too much money and in Spain the exact same car is three times more expensive. The car was made in Spain but for the middle east market.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

Allow 500€ for normal bookwork - but you need to change the headlight? and the rear lights? And if you can get a certificate of European conformity that´ll save you money. 

What car do you have and how long have you had it? 

Davexf


----------



## Ferrs (Jul 7, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Allow 500€ for normal bookwork - but you need to change the headlight? and the rear lights? And if you can get a certificate of European conformity that´ll save you money.
> 
> ...


Do you know how can apply for that certificate?

I'm bringing a ford focus. It isnt a special or fancy car but right now is worth barely 2000e here, while there I saw adds for around 7000-8000e for the same car. We also have a grand cherokee but that is out of question, petrol will be a killer.

The car is on my husband's name and we'll transfer it to mine before coming. I know that I could get some tax exceptions if I had the car for at least 6 months but being in husbands name don't think I can get those.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Ferrs said:


> Do you know how can apply for that certificate?
> 
> I'm bringing a ford focus. It isnt a special or fancy car but right now is worth barely 2000e here, while there I saw adds for around 7000-8000e for the same car. We also have a grand cherokee but that is out of question, petrol will be a killer.
> 
> The car is on my husband's name and we'll transfer it to mine before coming. I know that I could get some tax exceptions if I had the car for at least 6 months but being in husbands name don't think I can get those.


 
Hola
Go to your Ford dealer and ask for the certificate of European Conformity; they should be able to supply it for any Ford made after 1998. 

Why transfer it? to obtain tax exemption is easy; they take the date from the Padron; but you must have owned the car for (if memory serves) one year previously. 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> Go to your Ford dealer and ask for the certificate of European Conformity; they should be able to supply it for any Ford made after 1998.
> 
> Why transfer it? to obtain tax exemption is easy;* they take the date from the Padron*; but you must have owned the car for (if memory serves) one year previously.
> ...



& that's just _one _very good reason for non-residents NOT to register on the padrón - it can really mess things up if they eventually move here!


:focus:

istr that it's a year , too


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I avoided import tax due to the following:

1. I'd had the car six months and had the receipt to prove it.
2. I'd bought it, whilst resident in the UK and had documents to prove that (letter from tax)
3. I transferred it within 60 days of signing on the padron.

With regard to the certificate of conformity just check your VIN plate. There might be a number on there. They do on Mercedes so the ITV just took a photo and rubbing of that.

(If you find this information useful please consider clicking "Thanks" on the green panel on the top of the post and I might get some rep power... :0) )


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems Germany is about to impose atax on all cars using roads and highways, mainly aimed at foreign cars. Residents would be compensated by lower road tax. Can't see howt it could work...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems Germany is about to impose atax on all cars using roads and highways, mainly aimed at foreign cars. Residents would be compensated by lower road tax. Can't see howt it could work...


Hola

It works for HGV vehicles who have to pay a daily rate to use the roads - I think the UK is considering adopting this because of the foreign registered vehicles that are permanently in the UK 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> It works for HGV vehicles who have to pay a daily rate to use the roads - I think the UK is considering adopting this because of the foreign registered vehicles that are permanently in the UK
> 
> Davexf


Would it work along the lines of the London comgestion charge, do you think?
If Spain applied that kind of charge to foriegn- plated vehicles a lot of Brits would be forcedto register their illegal cars.


----------



## Ferrs (Jul 7, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> Go to your Ford dealer and ask for the certificate of European Conformity; they should be able to supply it for any Ford made after 1998.
> 
> Why transfer it? to obtain tax exemption is easy; they take the date from the Padron; but you must have owned the car for (if memory serves) one year previously.
> ...


What would be the date from the Padron? I never dropped from the padron when I moved out, so I'm still registered as resident there (and in the embassy here)


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Ferrs said:


> What would be the date from the Padron? I never dropped from the padron when I moved out, so I'm still registered as resident there (and in the embassy here)


Hola

There is a date "First issued" on the padron; that is the date you first had a Volante de empadronamiento or Volante collectivo. You have 60 days from this date to avoid the "First Registration tax" commonly called the import tax 

Davexf


----------

